# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Առավոտյան վազք

## Taurus

Էսօր գնացել էի վազելու:
Ընկերներս արդեն 3 շաբաթ վազում են, առավոt շուտ, որ դեռ մարդիկ երազների մեջ են, ես ել չալարեցի, արթնացա 5:20 ու ժամը 6-ին արդեն հաղթանակի զբոսայգու լճի մոտ էի(ընդ որում ոտքով ենք գնացել):
Ընկերներս չէին սպասում որ ես այդպիսի մարզավիճակ կցուցադրեմ (որը իրականում ըսկի չկար էլ), բայց դե 2 շրջան առաջ էի անցել, իսկ այնտեղ շրջանը 430 մետր է, բայց շատ լավ էր, շնչառությունս էր մի քիչ տատանվում, ընդհանուր նորմալ էր , հիշեցի երիտասարդ տարիներս, երբ հանգիստ 10 կմ վազում էի և կարող էի ևս 10 վազել:
Ինչն է օգտակար առավոտյան վազքի մեջ և ինչն է վնաս, ինչից պետք է խուսափել, հետագա բարդություններից խուսափելու համար?

----------


## Kheranyan

Անկեղծորեն ասեմ, բժիշկ չեմ և հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, սակայն կարող եմ մի բան հաստատ ասել, երբ ես սպորտով էի պարապում(պրոֆեսիոնալ լող) մեր մարզիչները ոչ միայն չէին խրախուսում, այլև ընդհակառակը, արգելում էին առավոտյան վազքը, ասելով որ դա վնասում է առողջությանը այնքանով, որ վաղ առավոտյան օրգանիզմը դեռ լիովին չի արթնացել և այդ ժամանակ նրան միանգամից ծանրաբեռնել չի կարելի, այ ժամը 10:00 -ից հետո իրենք էին մեզ տանում վազելու 3-5 կմ: Ես անձամբ իմ վրա դա զգացել եմ, երբ վազում էի առավոտ շուտ, մոտ մեկ ամիս անընդմեջ, ավելի թուլացած էի լինում օրվա վերջում, քան ասենք երբ սկսեցի վազել ոչ այդքան շուտ և ամբողջ օրը ինձ շատ ավելի լավ էի զգում: Իսկ ավելի մանրամասն և գիտականորեն հիմնավորված երևի կպատասխանեն մեր բժիշկները:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անկեղծորեն ասեմ, բժիշկ չեմ և հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, սակայն կարող եմ մի բան հաստատ ասել, երբ ես սպորտով էի պարապում(պրոֆեսիոնալ լող) մեր մարզիչները ոչ միայն չէին խրախուսում, այլև ընդհակառակը, արգելում էին առավոտյան վազքը, ասելով որ դա վնասում է առողջությանը այնքանով, որ վաղ առավոտյան օրգանիզմը դեռ լիովին չի արթնացել և այդ ժամանակ նրան միանգամից ծանրաբեռնել չի կարելի, այ ժամը 10:00 -ից հետո իրենք էին մեզ տանում վազելու 3-5 կմ: Ես անձամբ իմ վրա դա զգացել եմ, երբ վազում էի առավոտ շուտ, մոտ մեկ ամիս անընդմեջ, ավելի թուլացած էի լինում օրվա վերջում, քան ասենք երբ սկսեցի վազել ոչ այդքան շուտ և ամբողջ օրը ինձ շատ ավելի լավ էի զգում: Իսկ ավելի մանրամասն և գիտականորեն հիմնավորված երևի կպատասխանեն մեր բժիշկները:


Ես էլ եմ ճիշտ նույն բանը լսել օրգանիզմի արթնացման հետ կապված։ Բացի դրանից, մի շրջան կար, երբ ես էլ էի առավոտները վազում, ու քո ասած այդ թուլության ու հոգնածության զգացողությունները ես էլ ունեի... Ավելի ուշ ժամերի չեմ փորձել վազել, որ տարբերությունն զգացած լինեի, բայց քո ասածը միագամայն տրամաբանական է թվում։  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն ես անտրամաբանական մարդ եմ, կամ էլ իմ կենսաէներգիան ձերինից մի քիանի անգամ շատ է (այ սա տրամաբանական ա :Tongue: ), ոչ մի անգամ չեմ զգացել նման բան, ուղղակի վազելուց հետո պետք է մի ժամ քնել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ուլուանա և KHT ես ձեր ասածին հավատում եմ, որ լսել եք ինչ-որ բաներ և որ թուլացել եք առավոտյան վազքից հետո, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք սպորտով զբաղվողների առավոտյան վազքը, իրենք էլ են չէ՞ մարդ:
KHT ասում ես, որ հենց քո լողի մարզիչները արգելում էին վաղ առավոտյան վազքը: Ասեմ որ ընկերս, հենց ինքը պրոֆեսիոնալ լողով է զբաղվում և նրան ամեն առավոտ ստիպում են ժամը 6-ից վազքով գնա լողավազան (Մատենադարանից Դավիթ Համբարձումյան լողավազան) և հասնելուց անմիջապես հետո սկսում է լողալ օրական մոտ 4000մ: (դե էլ չասեմ, որ մի հատ էլ երեկոյան է լողում 16-19 ժամերին):
Հիմա այս փաստերը ունենալով ես չէի ասի, որ սխալ բան կա այնտեղ:

Հ.Գ. Բա առավոտյան վազքը հենց առավոտ շուտ օրգաննիզմը «լավ» է արթնացնում, չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ պետք է վնասակար լինի  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա և KHT ես ձեր ասածին հավատում եմ, որ լսել եք ինչ-որ բաներ և որ թուլացել եք առավոտյան վազքից հետո, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք սպորտով զբաղվողների առավոտյան վազքը, իրենք էլ են չէ՞ մարդ:
> KHT ասում ես, որ հենց քո լողի մարզիչները արգելում էին վաղ առավոտյան վազքը: Ասեմ որ ընկերս, հենց ինքը պրոֆեսիոնալ լողով է զբաղվում և նրան ամեն առավոտ ստիպում են ժամը 6-ից վազքով գնա լողավազան (Մատենադարանից Դավիթ Համբարձումյան լողավազան) և հասնելուց անմիջապես հետո սկսում է լողալ օրական մոտ 4000մ: (դե էլ չասեմ, որ մի հատ էլ երեկոյան է լողում 16-19 ժամերին):
> Հիմա այս փաստերը ունենալով ես չէի ասի, որ սխալ բան կա այնտեղ:


Չգիտեմ, բայց այստեղ հարցը արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո վազել–չվազելն է։ Օրինակ, եթե մարդն արթնանում է ժամը 4–5–ին, ու ժամը 6–ին սկսում է վազել, դա, կարծում եմ, նորմալ է, քանի որ արթնանալուց հետո 1-2 ժամ անցած կլինի, ու այդ ընթացքում օրգանիզմը երևի հասցրած կլինի «արթնանալ»։ 



> Հ.Գ. Բա առավոտյան վազքը հենց առավոտ շուտ օրգաննիզմը «լավ» է արթնացնում, չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ պետք է վնասակար լինի


Չեմ կարծում, թե օրգանիզմի համար օգտակար է այդպիսի կտրուկ և փաստորեն, արհեստական ու հարկադիր արթնացումը։ Ընդհանրապես կտրուկ բաները սովորաբար վնասակար են լինում։ 

Ես պարզապես ենթադրում եմ, որ այդ տարածված ժամը 6–ին վազելն իրականում նախատեսված է ավելի վաղ արթնանալու դեպքում, բայց վազողներից շատերը երևի  ուղղակի որոշում են, որ այսինչ ժամին (ասենք, 6–ին) պիտի վազեն, և մի կերպ զարթնում են, որ այդ ժամին հասցնեն ու միանգամից սկսում վազել, ինչը, իմ կարծիքով, պիտի որ սխալ լինի։  :Think:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ուլուանա և KHT ես ձեր ասածին հավատում եմ, որ լսել եք ինչ-որ բաներ և որ թուլացել եք առավոտյան վազքից հետո, բայց այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք սպորտով զբաղվողների առավոտյան վազքը, իրենք էլ են չէ՞ մարդ:
> KHT ասում ես, որ հենց քո լողի մարզիչները արգելում էին վաղ առավոտյան վազքը: Ասեմ որ ընկերս, հենց ինքը պրոֆեսիոնալ լողով է զբաղվում և նրան ամեն առավոտ ստիպում են ժամը 6-ից վազքով գնա լողավազան (Մատենադարանից Դավիթ Համբարձումյան լողավազան) և հասնելուց անմիջապես հետո սկսում է լողալ օրական մոտ 4000մ: (դե էլ չասեմ, որ մի հատ էլ երեկոյան է լողում 16-19 ժամերին):
> Հիմա այս փաստերը ունենալով ես չէի ասի, որ սխալ բան կա այնտեղ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բա առավոտյան վազքը հենց առավոտ շուտ օրգաննիզմը «լավ» է արթնացնում, չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ պետք է վնասակար լինի


Հարգելիս, ես հենց դրա համար էլ ասել եմ, չեմ կարող հաստատ պնդել մի բան որը հաստատ չգիտեմ, սակայն էլի եմ կրկնում, որ ես էլ եմ պարապել լողով հենց Դավիթ Համբարձումյան լողավազանում, սակայն իմ մարզիչները ինձ երբեք չեն ստիպել, այլ ընդհակառակը, արգելել են զարթնել առավոտ շուտ ու անմիջապես վազել: Այ Ծաղկաձորում ուսումնամարզական հավաքների ժամանակ արթնացել ենք ժամը 6-ին սակայն նախապես մոտ կես ժամ քայլել ենք , նոր միայն սկսել վազել, և կարող եմ նաև մի քիչ գլուխ գովալ, որ վատ սպորտսմեն չեմ եղել Հայաստանի մակարդակով, եղել եմ Հայաստանի եռակի չեմպիոն: Կարող ես նաև ընկերոջդ հարցնել թե ինչպիսի մարզիչներ են Արմինեն և Վաչիկը, եթե նա պարապում է Դավիթ Համբարձումյան լողավազանում, ապա նրանց անպայման կճանաչի, և թող նա ասի թե նրանք ինչպիսի մարզիչներ են:

Ոլուանան ճիշտ նկատեց որ 


> այստեղ հարցը արթնանալուց անմիջապես հետո վազել–չվազելն է։ Օրինակ, եթե մարդն արթնանում է ժամը 4–5–ին, ու ժամը 6–ին սկսում է վազել, դա, կարծում եմ, նորմալ է, քանի որ արթնանալուց հետո 1-2 ժամ անցած կլինի, ու այդ ընթացքում օրգանիզմը երևի հասցրած կլինի «արթնանալ»։

----------


## Apsara

Ուրեմն արտասահմանում, ավելի կոնկրետ ԱՄՆ-ում բոլորը վազում են քնելուց առաջ, ժամը 22.00-24.00, ու երբ դա ինձ տարօրինակ թվաց դիմեցի ինձ ամենամոտ բժիշկներին՝ պապաիս ու մամաիս: Նրանք բացատրեցին և ապացուցեցին, որ դեռ վերջերս է սա հայտնաբերվել, բայց ճիշտ է, որ առավոտյան վազքը  ավելի շատ վնասում է քան օգուտ է տալիս:  
Բայց ըստ իս, մարդու օրգանիզմը ունակ է սովորելու ցանկացած իրավիճակի ու պայմանների: Եթե մի մարդ մարզվել է ասենք ինչպես Սասունի ընկերը, ամեն առավոտ վազքով է զբաղվել, դա նրա համար նորմալ կլինի և իհարկե հակառակը:

Բայց նոր սկսողներին խորհուրդ չի տրվում առավոտ շուտ վազել:

----------

Ֆոտոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Wisper

Ըհնց, վերջապես մի հետաքրքիր թեմա գտա այս լոքշառատ օրվա մեջ  :LOL: : Ուրեմն ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց այստեղ պետք է по технический  :Blush: , այս ամբողջը՝ թե երբ արթնանալ, երբ վազել կամ չվազել, կախված է մեր կենսակերպից: Եթե մարդը քնում է գիշերվա ժամը 3-ին՝ այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ ստիված է, քանի որ ICQ-ում էլ մարդ չկա օնլայն  :Tongue:   :LOL: , ապա նրա համար իրոք շատ վնասակար կլինի կտրուկ ձևով իրեն ստիպելով առավոտյան շուտ արթնանալը, քանի որ օրգանիզմի կենսակերպը դրան չի համապատասխանում... Ինչ վերաբերում է քնելուց առաջ վազելուն, ապա երևի կառարկեմ, քանի որ քնելուց առաջ իմ կարծիքով պետք է ուղղակի մաքուր օդի դուրս գալ, բայց ոչ վազել, քանի որ այդ դեպքում դու արհեստականորեն քո օրգանիզմին ստիպում ես «նորից արթնանալ», իսկ դրանից հետո արդեն հաստատ չես քնի և քո կենսակերպը նորից կխախտվի...
Մի խոսքով, եթե մարդն արթնանում է ասենք դե սովորականի նման ժամը ցերեկվա 12-ին  :Tongue:  :LOL: , ապա նրա համար ժամը 2-ին վազելը ամենաօպտիմալ տարբերակն է  :Cool: :
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ նաև պետք է մարմնամարզությամբ զբաղվել... Այ օրինակ իմ ավատարի նման... Հլը տեսեք ինչ լուրջա.....  :Tongue:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Tigana

Եկեք Հանրապետական Հիվանդանոցի լիճ,առավոտյան վազենք:

----------


## dvgray

Կարդացել եմ շատ վաղուց մի գիտական ուսումնասիրություն, որից թեմային վերաբերվող մասը փորձեմ ասել իմ բառերով, քանի որ գիտական տերմինները չեմ հիշում :Smile: :
Մարդու մոտ կա կենսակաբանական ակտիվության և պասիվության ժամեր: Կան նույնիսկ "բթացման" ժամեր, երբ ուղեղը բացարձակ չի աշխատում, և օրգանիզմը նույնպես համառորեն հրաժարվում է "բանել": Հիշում եմ, որ այդպիսի ժամ էր գիշերվա 5-6: Էտ ժամերին նույնիսկ նորմալ երկրներում արգելվում է երկաթուղային և այլ դիսպեչերների աշխատանքը /այպես էր գրված/: Էտ ժամերին պետք է միայն քնել: Իսկ 6-7 արդնացման ժամ էր, ու օրգանիզմը դեռ թմրած էր:

Ակտիվ ժամերից հիշում եմ միայն երեկոյան 21-22, որովհետև էտ ժամը ես ընտրեցի վազքի համար: Ասեմ, որ էտ ժամերին վազելուց հետո գիշերը քնում եմ նորածնի պես:
Կարող եք դուք էլ ընտրել էտ ժամը: Փորձված է արդեն 4 տարի անընդմեջ :Smile: :

Կարդացել եմ նաև ողնաշարի դիսկերի մասին, որ առավոտյան դիսկերը նստած են լինում, ու ամեն մի ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածություն ծանր է նստում ողնաշարի վրա: Իսկ երեկոյան դիսկերի արանքի տարածքը լինում է բավարար,որ դիսկերը աշխատեն լրիվ ծանրաբեռբվածությամն: Ասյինքն առավոտյան ծանր ֆիզիկական բաներ անել ընդհանրապես արգելված է: 
Ֆիզկուլտ-ուռա :Hands Up: : Բոլորս դեպի մարզադահլիճներ  :Smile: :

----------


## Taurus

Ուրմեն ասեմ, կարևորը վազելն է , ոչ թե տարածություն այլ ժամանակ, հիմա բացատրեմ:
Անհարաժեշտ է վազել ձեզ համար հարմար տեմպով, ոչ արագ ոչ դանդաղ:
ոչ պռոֆեսիոնալներին խորհուրդ է տրվում վազել 15-20 րոպե, բայց ասեմ իմ եղանակը
վազելու ժամանակ անհրաժեշտ է մեկ ընդ մեջ քայլել, արագ քայլել, ուրեմն սևով նշված է այն ժամանակը, երբ քայլում ենք, կարմիրով` վազելը

Օր
1.22.22.22.22.22.22.22.22
2.2323232323
3.252525
4.210510
5.215
6.22222222222222222222
7.232323232323
8.25252525
9.210510
10..220

----------

Ֆոտոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

Լսել եմ որ վազելը ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ է անդրադառնում առողջության վրա, բաըց ինչպես ամեն ինչ , պետք է իմանալով վազել: Օրինակ ես 2 շաբաթ վազում էի, ինձ շատ լավ էի զգում, բայց որ ֆիզիկական պատրաստվածություննս էն չի, այսպես ասած растянула связки стопы ու տենց ռաստյաժկայով մի 5 օր էլ վազեցի: Էհ ինչ երկարացնեմ, 2.5 շաբաթ ընդհանրապես չէի կարողանում քայլել:Բայց մեղավորը ոչ թե վազքն էր, այլ իմ համառությունը ու այդ ոլորտում ինֆորմացիայի պակասը: Ասում էի վազի, թող ցավա, հետո կսովորես: Հիմարություն, ճիշտ են ասում մարդուն ինչ լինում  ա իրա խելքից ա լինում

----------


## Apsara

> Ասում էի վազի, թող ցավա, հետո կսովորես...


Նայած թե ինչ ցավ… եթե այդ ցավը ուղակի մկանների նախկինում չաշխատելու, իսկ հիմա թթվածինով լցվելու ցավ է, ապա ճիշտ ա այդ ցավը անտեսել: Իսկ եթե մկանի ձգվածության՝ սուր ցավ է, ապա երկար ժամանակ պետք է սպասել մինչև անցնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նայած թե ինչ ցավ… եթե այդ ցավը ուղակի մկանների նախկինում չաշխատելու, իսկ հիմա թթվածինով լցվելու ցավ է, ապա ճիշտ ա այդ ցավը անտեսել: Իսկ եթե մկանի ձգվածության՝ սուր ցավ է, ապա երկար ժամանակ պետք է սպասել մինչև անցնի:


Մկանները միշտ էլ աշխատում են. և՛ ներկայում, և՛ նախկինում: Պարզապես երբ չմարզված մկանը գերծանրաբեռնում ես, արյունը չի հասցնում բավարար չափով թթվածնով մատակարարել, և թթու նյութեր են կուտակվում, որոնք էլ ցավ են առաջացնում: 
Այս ցավը բնավ չի կարելի անտեսել: Պարզապես պետք է գրագետ ծանրաբեռնել մկանները: Չի կարելի չմարզված մկաններով միանգամից կիլոմետրերով վազել, դա պետք է անել աստիճանաբար:

----------


## ministr

Թթու նյութ??? Ծանրաբեռնվածությունից առաջացող մկանային ցավը մկանային հյուսվածքի փոքր վնասվածքներն են

----------


## Elmo

> Ակտիվ ժամերից հիշում եմ միայն երեկոյան 21-22, որովհետև էտ ժամը ես ընտրեցի վազքի համար: Ասեմ, որ էտ ժամերին վազելուց հետո գիշերը քնում եմ նորածնի պես:
> Կարող եք դուք էլ ընտրել էտ ժամը: Փորձված է արդեն 4 տարի անընդմեջ:


Ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կարդացել, որ հենց երեկոյան ժամերին ա պետք վազել: Առավորյան վազքը վնասակար է/էլի տենց գրած էր/:

----------


## Դեկադա

Առավոտյան  ավելի գերադասելի  է վազքը  փոխարինել  արագ  քայլքով  և  աստիճանաբար  արագացնել, իսկ  հետո  շնչառական  վարժությունների  միջոցով  ավարտել// ես  երկար  ժամանակ հենց  էսպես  էլ  անում  էի//: Իսկ  վազքի  համար  ամենահարմար  ժամը  երեկոյան  ժամերն  են, բայց  ոչ քնելուց  առաջ:Քնից  առաջ ամենաարդյունավետը   հանգիստ  զբոսնելն  է մաքուր  օդում :Իսկ  մկանների  գերլարվածությունը գալիս  է  նրանից, որ  երկար  ժամանակ`  անգամ  մարմնամարզությամբ  չզբաղվելուց  հետո,  միանգամից  օրգանիցմը  ծանրաբեռնում  են: Սա  իմ  անձնական  փորձից  ելնելով  եմ  ասում, այնպես, որ   այն  կարող  է  և  ընդունելի  չլինի  ուրիշների  կողմից:

Բացի  էս  բոլորը  ես  մի  քանի շնչառական  վարժություններ  անելով  կարողանում  եմ վերականգնել  ուժերս//[COLOR="PaleTurquoise"] իհարկե  եթե  հիշում  եմ, որ  պետք  է անել//[/COLOR]

----------


## ArmBoy

Իմ կարծիքով, եթե օրվա ընթացքում ֆիզիկապես բավականաչափ ակտիվ ես ու քայլում ես առնվազն մի 5-6 կմ, ապա կարելի է վայելել վաղ առավոտյան քունը, եւ ոչ թե վեր կենալ ու անկապ վազել: Կարելի է երեկոները քայլել: Միաժամանակ, մի քիչ հոգնածությունը կօգնի որ հեշտ քնեք:

*Քայլել եւ ոչ թե վազել - սա ավելի օգտակար է:*

----------


## Ahik

Ես մեծ հաճույքով առավոտները կվազեի, սակայն վախենում եմ փողոցային շների հարձակումներից, շատ-շատ են ու ադռեսիվ :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Թթու նյութ??? Ծանրաբեռնվածությունից առաջացող մկանային ցավը մկանային հյուսվածքի փոքր վնասվածքներն են


Թթու նյութ, մասնավորապես՝ կաթնաթթու (молочная кислота)   :Wink:

----------


## Koms

> Առավոտյան  ավելի գերադասելի  է վազքը  փոխարինել  արագ  քայլքով  և  աստիճանաբար  արագացնել, իսկ  հետո  շնչառական  վարժությունների  միջոցով  ավարտել/


Արագ քայլը առավոտյան` ավելի գերադասելի է եւ պրակտիկ` այն առումով , որ հատուկ սպորտային հարդերձանք չի պահանջում:

----------


## comet

> Ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ կարդացել, որ հենց երեկոյան ժամերին ա պետք վազել: Առավորյան վազքը վնասակար է/էլի տենց գրած էր/:


Էդ ոնց?  :Shok:  Առաջին անգամն եմ լսում, որ առավոտյան վազքը վնասակար է :Shok:  Հակառակը,  ես իմացել եմ, որ ԵՐԵԿՈՅԱՆ վազքն է վնասակար, քանի որ օրգանիզմը քնել է ուզում, իսկ վազքից հետո բնականաբար մկաններն աշխատել են ուզում: Եսիմ? :Think:

----------


## ArmBoy

> ... Առաջին անգամն եմ լսում, որ առավոտյան վազքը վնասակար է:...



Ընդհանրապես, վազքը վնասակար է, եթե չգիտես, թե ինչի հետեւից ես վազում...  :Smile: 

Անունը դնել՝ վազում եմ, որ առողջ լինեմ, մի քիչ չի հնչում: Դե որ վազելով մարդ առողջ մնար, կպրծնեինք: Առողջ մնալը կապված է բնավորության, վարքի, միջավայրի, վնասակար սովորությունների ու էլի շատ բաների հետ: Թե չէ մենակ վազելով ուղղակի ձիերի գործին ենք խբելու:  :Ok:

----------


## ars83

> Էսօր գնացել էի վազելու:
> Ընկերներս արդեն 3 շաբաթ վազում են, առավոt շուտ, որ դեռ մարդիկ երազների մեջ են, ես ել չալարեցի, արթնացա 5:20 ու ժամը 6-ին արդեն հաղթանակի զբոսայգու լճի մոտ էի(ընդ որում ոտքով ենք գնացել):
> Ընկերներս չէին սպասում որ ես այդպիսի մարզավիճակ կցուցադրեմ (որը իրականում ըսկի չկար էլ), բայց դե 2 շրջան առաջ էի անցել, իսկ այնտեղ շրջանը 430 մետր է, բայց շատ լավ էր, շնչառությունս էր մի քիչ տատանվում, ընդհանուր նորմալ էր , հիշեցի երիտասարդ տարիներս, երբ հանգիստ 10 կմ վազում էի և կարող էի ևս 10 վազել:
> Ինչն է օգտակար առավոտյան վազքի մեջ և ինչն է վնաս, ինչից պետք է խուսափել, հետագա բարդություններից խուսափելու համար?


Ընկերներիցս մեկից լսել եմ, որ առավոտյան վազելը վնասակար է. օրգանիզմը դեռ չի հասցրել արթնանալ, իսկ վազքը սրտի ծանրաբեռնում է առաջ բերում։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով հիմնավոր է այս ասածը։ Բայց, օրինակ, Շվեյցարիայում և Ֆրանսիայում վազողներին (որոնք բավական շատ են) տեսել եմ միշտ երեկոյան, ժամը հինգից–վեցից հետո, նույնիսկ մեկ անգամ՝ տասից հետո։

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Blush: ուխխխ, ամառն էկավ... անցած ամառ դասի(Wella) գնալուց առաջ ընկերուհուս հետ պարտադիր գոնե 30րոպե վազում էի  :Blush: ... էս տարի մնացել եմ մենակ :Sad: ... տեսնեմ ում հետ եմ վազելու :Xeloq: ...

 :Wink: հա մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ օրը վազում էի,  ինձ շատ լավ էի զգում... օրս շատ աշխույժ ու թռվռան էր անցնում :Love:

----------


## ministr

> Ես մեծ հաճույքով առավոտները կվազեի, սակայն վախենում եմ փողոցային շների հարձակումներից, շատ-շատ են ու ադռեսիվ


Կակռազ կարգին կվազես .. առանց կանգ առնելու  :Hands Up:

----------

Enigmatic (08.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Թթու նյութ, մասնավորապես՝ կաթնաթթու (молочная кислота)


Ապ, կարող ես մի հատ նյութ տաս որտեղ կբացատրվեր, թե մկանային ծանրաբեռնվածության ժամանակ էդ կաթնաթթուն որտեղից ա առաջանում կամ ինչ կապ ունի հետո մկանային ցավի հետ?

----------


## Katka

Բժշկական տեսանկյունից չգիտեմ, բայց կարող եմ կիսվել իմ փորձով: Նախ և առաջ` ռեժիմը ամենակարևորն է: 7-8 ժամ քունը` ռեժիմով քունը, բավարար է օրգանիզմի համար: Եթե արթնանում եք ժամը 5-ին, ուրեմն մի մնացեք արթուն մինչև ժամը 3-ը: 
Սահմանեք ռեժիմ: Նախոօրոք ասեմ, որ սա մի օրվա գործ չէ: Այնպես, որ չհիասթափվեք: 
Օրգանիզմը ստանում է բավարար քուն և դուք արթնանում եք, հագնում մարզահագուստը, հնարավորինս հարմար և դեպի առաջ: Բայց միանգամից մեծ արագությամբ չվազեք: Դանդաղ, մերթընդմերթ քայլեք: Անպայման ձեռքերը շարժեք: Առաջին մի քանի օրերը մկանային ցավեր կլինեն: Երբ չեք շարժվում, մկաները իրար վրա են կուտակվում: Ու ցավը միանգամայն բնական է: Տուն վերադառնալուց ցայվեք գոլ ջրով: Երեկոյան ոտքերը հնարավորինս շարժեք ու դրեք գոլ ջրի մեջ: Օր երկրորդ` կրկնեք նույնը: Օր երրորդ` թեթևակի ավելացրեք արագությունը և այդպես շարունակ. ինքներդ կզգաք, թե ինչ է ձեզ պետք: Բայց մի օր չգնաք, հաջորդ օրը քնեք, մյուս օրը գնաք և այլն:Հայերս շուտ հիասթափվող ենք: Ռեժիմով:

Հ. Գ. Հետևեք սննդակարգին: Ձգտեք ուշ երեկոյան հաց չուտել:

----------

Փոքրիկ (08.05.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ապ, կարող ես մի հատ նյութ տաս որտեղ կբացատրվեր, թե մկանային ծանրաբեռնվածության ժամանակ էդ կաթնաթթուն որտեղից ա առաջանում կամ ինչ կապ ունի հետո մկանային ցավի հետ?


Ման եկա ինտերնետում՝ քո թանկագին խաթր համար  :Jpit:  Լիքը հոդվածներ գտա, որտեղ  բացատրվում ա, թե կաթնաթթուն ոնց ա առաջանում մկաններում ու խի, ու համարյա ամեն տեղ հերքվում ա կաթնաթթվի կապը մկանային ցավի հետ: Ինչքան հասկացա էս մի 10 տարուց ավել ա արդեն հերքում են  :Smile:  Փաստորեն ցավի մասով իմ ինֆորմացիան հնացած էր  :Smile:  

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...BD.D1.8B.D1.85

http://www.medinfo.ru/mednews/read/print/?n=7731

Մկանային ցավի առաջացման մասին էլ ա գրած, բայց տերմինալոգիան սպանում ա՝ ընդ որում, ինչքան հասկացա դրա մասին էլ մեկից ավելի կարծիք կա:

Ստեղ էլ գրած ա, որ կաթնաթթուն օրգանիզմում բաժանվում ա իոնների ու ջրածնի իոնից մկանները ցավում են  :LOL: 

Իսկ այ այստեղ գրված է, որ կաթնաթթվով պայմանավորված ցավը էն ցավն ա, որը զգում ենք բուն մկանային ծանրաբեռված աշխատանքի պրոցեսում, իսկ դրանից հետո զգացվող ցավը դա մկանային հյուսվածքի միկրովնասվածքների հետևանք է;

 :Dntknw:

----------

ministr (10.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Այսինքն եկանք նույն կետին Ձայն ջան  :Smile:  Մերսի հղումների համար

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Այսինքն եկանք նույն կետին Ձայն ջան  Մերսի հղումների համար


Հա բռատ, մնում ա բժիշկներն էլ գան մի կետի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես էլ կարծում էի իմ օրգանիզմն է թարս: Երբեք առավոտյան վազքի դուրս չեմ եկել, չի ստացվել: Իմ օրգանիզմն իսկապես ակտիվ է լինում քնելուց մի քանի ժամ առաջ: Ու առավոտյան մարզանքը փոխարինել եմ «մարզանք քնելուց առաջ» ով: Վերջինն անում եմ պրեսն ու ժիմը ու վերջին պրեսից պտտվում, քնում: Իսկապես արագ քուն է լինում:
 :Ok: 
Օրվա ընթացքում էլ «ոչ անիմաստ» վազքը ինձ բավարար է:
Շնորհակալ եմ քննարկման համար :Smile: :

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էլ կարծում էի իմ օրգանիզմն է թարս: Երբեք առավոտյան վազքի դուրս չեմ եկել, չի ստացվել: Իմ օրգանիզմն իսկապես ակտիվ է լինում քնելուց մի քանի ժամ առաջ: Ու առավոտյան մարզանքը փոխարինել եմ «մարզանք քնելուց առաջ» ով: Վերջինն անում եմ պրեսն ու ժիմը ու վերջին պրեսից պտտվում, քնում: Իսկապես արագ քուն է լինում:
> 
> Օրվա ընթացքում էլ «ոչ անիմաստ» վազքը ինձ բավարար է:
> Շնորհակալ եմ քննարկման համար:


քո մոտ ունիկալ ոչինչ չկա այս տեսակետից: բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ունեն նույն ակտիվացման ժամերը: դրանցից մեկը ինչքան հիշում եմ երեկոյան 9-10 էր: իսկ գիշերվա 5-6 ամենապասիվ ժամերն են:
…
ընդանրապես առավոտները վազել կամ զբաղվել ակտիվ սպորտով շատ սխալ բան է: պետք ա դա անել օրվա 2 կեսին, երբ մարմինը պատրաստ է կրել այդ ծանրաբեռնվածությունը:

----------

Kita (28.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Բայց ես որքան գիտեմ քնելուց անմիջապես առաջ մարզվել նույնպես խորհուրդ չի տրվում:

----------

Մարկիզ (28.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Բայց ես որքան գիտեմ քնելուց անմիջապես առաջ մարզվել նույնպես խորհուրդ չի տրվում:


Դե ես դիտմամբ չեմ մարզվելու համար ընտրում անմիջապես քնելուց առաջ ընկած ժամանակը: :Wink:  Ուղղակի մարզվելուց անմիջապես հետո է քունս տանում:

----------

